# nie zdążyłem dokończyć z przyczyn osobistych



## cpuzey1

Hi folks,
I need to send an email in Polish with regard to an examination, which was held last in Warsaw last month. Unfortunately I was unable to complete the last 2 papers, but I finished the first 3 in time. I want to ask the organisers of the exam whether I will find out the result of those parts of the exam that I did manage to complete. I have given it a go (see below),but I would be extremely gratefull to any native speakers out there who would be willing to find the time to correct & embelish my attempt. it needs to be as polite as possible, but my writing skills are clearly lacking in this respect. Thanks so much in advance for your help. Chris. 


Szanowna Pani,
W związku z egzaminami, które odbyły się w Warszawie 19. i 20. listopada, tak się zastanawiałem, czy dowiem się, jakie były wyniki tych części egzaminu, których zdołałem dokończyć? Niestety, jak Pani wiadomo, z przyczyn osobistych nie zdążyłlem dokończyć egzaminu. 

Z poważaniem,


----------



## PawelBierut

I would write sth like that:

Szanowna Pani (doktor, profesor or whoever she is),

Piszę w związku z egzaminami, które odbyły się w Warszawie 19. i 20. listopada, których jak Pani wiadomo nie zdążyłem dokończyć z przyczyn osobistych.

Chciałbym się dowiedzieć, czy istnieje możliwość uzyskania wyników ukończonych przeze mnie zadań (testów). 

Z poważaniem,


----------



## cpuzey1

Dziękuję Ci bardzo, Pawle, już go wysłałem )))


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Don't be worry, if it's sent already, cause it's not a big mistake, but in the future try to avoid "tak się zastanawiałem" in formal mail.  "Zastanawiam się" would be much better.


----------



## cpuzey1

Thank you, Kamila, that's a very good point. "Tak się zastanawiałem" does sound a bit too colloquial - like the English "I was just wondering (whether)...." ;-) - we would also only use this expression in informal situations. 

However, I used Pawel's version, which didn't actually include the phrase. It worked because I have already received a reply with the information I needed....unfortunately, though, I have to wait a year before I can take the exam again :-((

Miłego dnia życzę i jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## robin74

Also, there should be no dots after numerals in dates. It's "19 listopada", not "19. listopada".


----------



## cpuzey1

OK, good point - an issue I wanted to raise before. 
Actually, at risk of changing the subject of this thread, which is correct?? I have seen the date written in Polish both with and without a dot as well as with "-ego" on the end, so "19-ego listopada". My Polish teacher taught me to write the date with a dot (19.); she also told me that the 19-ego format is incorrect.
So which is correct?
19 listopada
19. listopada
19-ego listopada - is this grammatically incorrect?

Dziękuję 

Thank you, this is a good time for me to consolidate my knowledge because I have just been told that I can sit the remainder of my exam at any point during 2011 ))


----------



## Kamila_Poland

http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629747
_While the whole date is written in number, we put dots after every single number: __1.01.1996, __6.9.1994 roku, __11.11.1918  r.

_
_We never put a dot while the month is written with a roman sign: __1 I 1996, __6 IX 1994  roku, __11 XI 1918 r.

_
http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629746

After a number of date the dot is never put if the name of month was written
_7 kwietnia_, _17 maja (_never: _7. kwietnia_,  _17. maja)_ 



http://www.ekorekta24.pl/aktualnosc...ki-porzadkowe-3-go-maja-3-ego-maja-czy-3-maja  <--- _this site is much less authoritative, but it seems like 19-ego is not correct. By the way, if this is a mistake it's commonly used - I'm native polish and I still wasn't sure about it. "19-ego" is also often used in official names of streets or institutions in Poland..._


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kamila_Poland said:


> Don't be worry, if it's sent already, cause it's not a big mistake, but in the future try to avoid "tak się zastanawiałem" in formal mail.  "Zastanawiam się" would be much better.


 Even in informal speech "tak się zastanawiałem" would not fit the sentence. The word 'tak' should not be there.


----------



## Ben Jamin

robin74 said:


> Also, there should be no dots after numerals in dates. It's "19 listopada", not "19. listopada".


 As far as I know, dots after ordinal numbers have recently been introduced in Polish orthography.


----------



## cpuzey1

Utterly confused now.


----------



## robin74

Ben Jamin said:


> As far as I know, dots after ordinal numbers have recently been introduced in Polish orthography.


After ordinal numbers - yes, and not recently. Dates are an exception to this rule, though.


----------



## Ben Jamin

robin74 said:


> After ordinal numbers - yes, and not recently. Dates are an exception to this rule, though.


 Do you know when? They were not there when I was at school.


----------



## robin74

Ben Jamin said:


> Do you know when?


No, but my 1980 PWN dictionary has it already as a rule.


----------

